# German job seeker



## kayan1 (Dec 20, 2019)

HIi Everyone,

I am currently working in goethe inistitue(a german company) in bangalore. I wanted some help on how can i search for a job in germany and what are the requirements for the visa.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at this website to get an idea of what the visa requirements are for Germany: https://www.germany-visa.org/

Much will depend on just what kind of work you do for the Goethe Institut in Bangalore. But you can start doing a job search via the Internet to see what level of interest there may be in your qualifications and experience in Germany. Try any of the large online job sites - Monster, Stepstone, LinkedIn, etc.


----------

